# Cape Fear Retriever Club Fall Trial



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Trial is open for entry on Entry Express! Dates are December 5-7, 2014. 

We are also holding a Hunt Test January 9-11, 2015.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Its not up yet?


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Entries close November 24


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

It looks like it will be a small trial - entries close today


----------



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Any news on what is happening?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Waiting for fog to lift!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

3rd series call backs were
*1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27*


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any Derby news?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

3rd just finished. Waiting callbacks


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Derby cb's: 7,8,10,11,12,17,18,20,21,23,24,25,26 to the 4th.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results


1st-#25 Ripple H/J.BakerO/A.Washburn
2nd-#23 Clooney H/J.BakerO/F.Jones & R.Jones
3rd-#24 Buster H/G. Pozzebon. O/G. Pozzebon
4th-#26 Larry H/M. Patton O/M.Patton & JC Patton


RJ- #20 Tazor H/J. Baker O/V.Worthington
JAMS- # 7, 8, 10, 12, 16, 17, 18


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Alex, on Ripple's Derby WIN, trained and handled by Jason Baker!

Congratulations and thank you, Jason, on training and handling Clooney to the National Derby List at 17 months with this weekend's 2nd!

With the large number of Derby entries and tough fields of competitors, it's a huge accomplishment to complete these stakes; so congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Clooney is great. Loved watching that dog!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Carol! It's nice to hear that he's looking good, since we couldn't be there to see him ourselves.

rita


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Any Open and Am results?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Heard Sue and Blue won amt.


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Sue and Blue did win the Am. Way to go.


----------

